# Minimum income requirements



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

NVC knocked back my (our) application ..... apparently don't satisfy minimum income requirements but I'm retired and have a LOT of money plus my wife will be working when we get to the states. They want us to get a sponsor !!! Not gonna happen

What is wrong with these people?

So annoyed. Forgive the rant

Mike


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Did your wife (who I assume is the U.S. citizen) correctly fill out Part 7 of USCIS Form I-864, including questions 6 through 9 in that part?


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

She sure did ...... angry beyond belief at what they've done. And yes, she's American


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

Now they're bitching about my national police check .... questions about aliases for God's sake when I've had the same name since birth and yep, ALL those docs (passport / Birth cert / NP certificate all witnessed and certified) and the same name.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

How did you apply under the financial requirements? Savings? income? pension?

Your wife's income/savings? Joint?

With just the two of you income would be around 19K and with no current income you would be looking at around 100K in assets.

From your previous postings I would have thought you could easily qualify.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Just answer the questions patiently and truthfully, Mike. It's common that you and your spouse will get some "stupid" questions. That's their job, actually. Steer gently and politely, e.g. "Please also consider this visa application's financial requirements on the basis of Part 7."

Note that the ~$100K path (household size of two) requires demonstrating that the assets are both (a) easily tapped within one year (i.e. reasonably liquid) and (b), if tapped, would not impose an "undue hardship" on the household. Generally speaking that means "more than the minimum." If you're quite far north of that minimum, it should resolve, with patience and understanding.


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

Savings Crawford  House (which of course we'd sell) is in both our names and she's sole beneficiary of my superannuation and the bank account is joint. She doesn't work (maybe until we move) and I'm retired. Still so annoyed.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Mike Capcom said:


> Now they're bitching about my national police check .... questions about aliases for God's sake....


Mike, calm down, please. They're not "bitching," they're asking. This is the requirement they state: "Foreign police certificates should be obtained in any maiden names, married names, aliases or nicknames ever used while in the country in question, including different spellings of all names ever used."

So, they ask if you have ever used any aliases. Example: Mike for Michael. If the truthful answer is "No," then say no. They have the right to be skeptical of that answer, of course. Or if the answer is "Yes," then say yes. Then they might want you to re-run the police certificates with the alias "Mike." Which is annoying, but so it goes, and they do put this stuff in their instructions.


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

I did BBC  Everything was backed with paperwork and proof of assets. That's what has me stumped. I have asked them why $800K disqualifies me. Polite but direct.

We'll see but I'm fast running out of patience.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Mike Capcom said:


> I have asked them why $800K disqualifies me. Polite but direct.


That's fine. You've answered the question, so let them sort it out.


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

BBC ... the police certificate states that it is me (I changed my middle name 40 years ago and that's noted on the form) and to back that up, I supplied my deed poll name change ... again certified. 

They now say when applying for the certificate, "indicate it is for immi purposes and full disclosure"

But the form says just that ..... it is for an "overseas visa" quote unquote.

Mike

Appreciate your advice


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Draw their attention to the statement on the form. If they don't find that statement satisfactory, then correct the problem as they see it.

It's their country, their rules. Frustrating, yes, but that's the reality.


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

I just did BBC  I get their rules mate  Wonder how many other Aussies have supplied a NPC and hit this brick wall.

Thanks for your patience. Mike


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I recall recently with one country's officials having to take a slow, deep breath to calm down when they objected to receiving a two-sided document. Nowhere in their instructions did they mention that they wanted more trees killed than Gutenberg and Xerox require.

There's "always something."


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

You said it all. I think I have over 200 mg of files since I started this little trip. Nuts, but you have to do it I guess


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.
So I hope you are just venting on the message board, and change your tone drastically while you are in communication with US authorities. 
You want to move to the US, so you will have to jump through the hoops. If you don't want to jump, you can stay where you are. So don't take it personally (because it's not), and jump.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Their house their rules. Learn some patience as this is jiust the beginning. Read the instructions and follow them to the T. It is not personal it is immigration which is pretty much the same everywhere. You are not special just one more.


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you both


----------

